# Information about Lutalyse - Buck got out



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

The buck got out today in the kids pen... he could have been in there for as long as two hours. There was four doelings in there, ranging 6 - 6 1/2 months, and two wethers. I do not want them having babies at this age, especially when they had a slow start at growth (getting them back on track currently). So I have a lot of questions about lutalyse; I've heard about it, but don't know much of the details. To ask all the questions I have, it probably would be best not to write them in paragraph form, so I will write it in a list below. I have to say though, SAFETY, is the most important thing to me.


If not all of them were bred, would it be safe to give to non pregnant does? If not dangerous, what side effects would there be?
How does one get lutalyse? I have heard you can only get it from a vet. Would the vet give it to me in this situation? Do you just request for it?
How much does lutalyse cost? (safety is important, however, I want to be prepared for how much I am going to be spending)
How many days after being bred can I give the lutalyse?(min. max.)
Once given the lutalyse, assuming the doe/s are pregnant, what can I expect as far as blood, and other stuff like that? How long does it take to work after giving?
Any and all other information about lutalyse you think I should know, please tell! And I cannot afford to pay for four blood tests to tell me if the doelings are pregnant (need that money for winter hay... and now possibly the lutalyse...). Maybe there's another way?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

GoateeFarms50 said:


> If not all of them were bred, would it be safe to give to non pregnant does? If not dangerous, what side effects would there be?
> Yes, it is safe for non pregnant animals. All it will do to them is cause them to go into heat.
> How does one get lutalyse? I have heard you can only get it from a vet. Would the vet give it to me in this situation? Do you just request for it?
> It is a prescription med only. You have to get it from a vet. Tell them the situation and they should help. You need 2cc per doe and it has to be injected in the muscle
> ...


Do not handle it without gloves (if you are a woman), because if you are or even think you are pregnant, and you get it on you, it can cause abortion. 
This is no other way to abort a doe that I am aware of.
Blood tests are $6.50 each, but you have to wait 30 days post breeding, and if you abort then, you will see blood, just easier to lute them 14 days post breeding.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

It would be ok to give to them even if they were not pregnant. The most that will happen is they will come in heat about 36 hours after the shot

From a vet-not sure the price, it would vary from vet to vet and how greedy they are. Mine charged me 15.00 for the whole vial. Some vets will sell it to you, others will make you pay for a vet visit and they will do it themselves. 

I believe you have to wait 2 weeks after the last breeding date. You can give it all the way up to their due date, but once the kids start to grow, there is not much sense in aborting them then. The earlier the better.

If you give the shot early, there will be no signs other than they just come back in heat usually within 36 hours. As the kid(s) develop, you will start to get anything from blood spotting to actual tissue if the fetuses are "old" enough.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

1.Lutalyse is safe to give to non-pregnant does, it just brings them into heat.
2.You can ask your vet for a prescription and then order from Valley Vet supply or somewhere like that. My vet had to see the goats first then I just bought the stuff from her.
3.I believe it was $6-8 per goat depending on how much each goat needed
4.The best time to Lute is 12-14 days after breeding but you can do it after that.
5.If you give it soon after they are bred they reabsorb the baby and simply come back into heat.
I personally would Lute them all to make sure.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Never mind me, listen to the expert:lol:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I recently was in your shoes. I wrote down all the does that showed proof then had 2 does that I needed to be bred by a certain buck so I gave lute to them too. They are fine even though there was a good chance they were not bred.
Now I agree with what has been said BUT if you can't get it from your vet you can get it from vetserv.com for $60. But I would call your vet ASAP and see if you can get it (mine would not) if not you need to make a account with vetserv, it takes a day or so to be approved then order it fast. I was already approved and it took about 10 days to receive my lute. I don't know if it was on back order or what was up but they were not fast.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Hey, thanks everyone for all the great information. 

Sorry that I did not reply right away; I've been busy. Anyways, I did get ahold of the lutalyse from a fellow goat owner friend. The only problem I have now, is help to do an IM shot. I've never did a intramuscular shot before... so to have to do it to all four does, is very nerve-wracking for me. Is there any advice you could give me for that?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Have someone hold the goats if you can and put yourself on the opposite side of the goat that is to receive the shot, so if they move, they'll move into you first.
I give the shot in the leg muscle, but most people will disagree with my method due to the risk of hitting the sciatic nerve and paralyzing the hind end of the goat. So I would say the neck muscle? Let someone else chime in on that one, unless you feel comfortable giving it in the thigh muscle.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Lacie my vet gives it the same way.Not sure I'd be comfortable doing it though.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Here is a good link how to give a IM injection.





I agree, do not give in the hind leg, if you do not know what you are doing, very dangerous.


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Okay, good news!

Daisy, May, and Isabelle have gone into heat. The only I haven't seen go into heat yet is Sophie. Thanks for all the great info guys! I appreciate it.


----------

